# My new generation pinmin going for field test



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Usually use painted eyes on my homemade pinmins. Figured I would try a little something different this year. Even added some beads to some of them. Thats a 1/32 oz standard round head jig to give idea of size. 

Going to give them a field test at Berlin tommorrow.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

those are sweet!! let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ill take a DOZEN,mix em up ,NICE.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

papaperch..Those are some great pinmin's if they don;t catch fish nothing will...Very nice love the colors...JIM....CL....:F


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow PP.. really some fantastic looking pin-mins. 

A tip of the hat on your skills, patience & tenacity in making them. 

Have you made it on the ice since we last spoke at Marks? I've hit it a few times, but havent caught many numbers, but quality of fish has been very nice.

Keep safe. Keep me posted on your ice excursions,


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

IBJ ; haven't made it on the ice much this year. Times I have , have been pretty sorry , almost feel like a beginner again. Was going out today but wife made plans with another couple. I swear I went fishing more when I was working.

Hopefully I will run into you again at Mark"s. Planning on tommorrow if wife don't throw me another curve ball.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

at moggy caught all my fish on those devil eyes...silver with flake and just plain green....send me a dozen of each..in different sizes??/


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I know you guys are joking and thanks for the compliments. But just so no one gets the wrong idea I do not sell any of the stuff I make. Never want to have to fill an order instead of going fishing.

Give a lot of my stuff away especially to kids to encourage them to keep on fishing. I have taught several people how to make their own. I always say if a dummy like me........


Thinking about hitting that Wingfoot get together just to meet some of you in person. I always have said Icefishermen are the best there are in this sport.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Do you have the pinmin jig to make those or do you make them individually? Iv looked into making my own but i cant find ware to buy a jig/mold.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

OK how bout I let you buy some beer and we can drink and talk about these little guys...they look very unique and I do like the colors...the one with the red bead is all me!! FOR REAL I do like them and will trade....


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Blades for these can be had at www.jannsnetcraft.com . To make them you need solder , a soldering pencil and what they call heat sink clips. Aslo gold or silver hooks the bronze finish hooks the solder will not adhere to or bond with.

The heat sink hold the hook in place whiles you solder it. Once solder firms up remove clip. Silver solder works best but is expensive. I use the solder that net craft sells and its ok. Usually have a little cleaning of residue. I use an old fly tying bodkin to remove any dark residue. You want to give a nice clean surface to adhere to.

I use either powderpaint or lacquer paint. Prefer the lacquer for these as the powder paint requires heat curing. After paint is dry completely use crazy glue to stick eye on back of pinmin. Then dip in high gloss fly tying head cement for finish.

If you want to make some with beads.Get flytying beads as they will permit the hook to be slid over the barb of the hook prior to soldering. If using plastic beads keep the heat sink between soldering gun and bead. This way heat will not melt or distort bead.

I also use rhinestone as an eye. These really give a sparkle that intrigues the fish.

Making these takes a little patience but it is almost as fun as fishing itself. When you catch something that you have made yourself you will understand.Also instead of being limited to what someone else make you can let your own imagination and theories run wild.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

If I had to pick my favorite color...??????...I have looked them over and over.. sorry i can't... the colors are all fantastic.... JIM....CL.....:F....


----------

